# Marvin Williams: "I'll be back next year"



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

http://draftcity.com/headlines.php#489


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Ya, but if you read the article, hes still 50/50. If they win the national championship, you can bet he will becoming out this year


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Williams plans to talk about the NBA with his coach after the Tar Heels' season ends, but he's quick to point out that he loves college and expects to return for his sophomore season.
> 
> "College was something I wanted to do," he said. "It's an experience that every kid should take. That's one thing I'll have that other high schoolers (who go to the NBA) don't."
> 
> ...


from Marvin wins ACC Rookie of the Year

I agree he leaves if we win the championship, but unless that happens it seems he is going to stay.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This kid doesn't know what he is doing right now and to me that's fine. He is concentrating on this season and he has his priorities straight. I'm not positive the kid is ready for the NBA NEXT season but this kid a top 5 pick for sure in my opinion, so it's going to be tough for him to say no to that money and it's a big risk for him to fall ot a little bit after next season, tough decision, but in a way can he really go wrong?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I hope he stays, I dont plan on seeing my Bulls in the lottery any time soon, but we don't have a draft pick so stack em up for 06.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

rgagkajgeagdkgmad. dammit. I was really hoping that Charlotte could pick up on this guy this year.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Marvin is a top 5 pick whenever he comes out. He is tall, athletic, and can shoot. People forget how quick his first step is. Kid can ball and will be a good NBA player.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

I really think that another year of college would pay great dividends for him as well as Rudy Gay. They will be two of the top 10 players in the nation next year, IMO.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Marvin is already on of the top players in the Nation and he only plays 22 minutes a game coming off the bench. He is a great athlete, has great length, and suprisingly polished skills as a shooter and is a good passer too. He is explsove and quick for his size, and is a great scorer, despite that the Tarheels never run any offense though him.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> rgagkajgeagdkgmad. dammit. I was really hoping that Charlotte could pick up on this guy this year.


He still can, just pray they win the national championship.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

IMO, I still believe that despite what he says that he will come out this year, if you are guaranteed a top 5 pick you are not going to risk a serious injury like tearing up a knee or anything like that, so despite what he says he will be in the draft this year, how many times over the years has someone said they will be back, and they end up declaring for the draft shortly after the tournament is over, just like Luol Deng last year.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

vandyke said:


> How many times over the years has someone said they will be back, and they end up declaring for the draft shortly after the tournament is over, just like Luol Deng last year.


A big reason why players say they'll come back to school for another year, even if they intend to go pro, is that as soon as a player announces he's going to jump to the NBA, the hatchet job begins. For various reasons (all of them stupid ones) there are a lot of people who don't like it when players leave college early, so they bash players for not being NBA-ready or for being "all about the money." Lute Olsen said a bunch of terrible things about Andre Iguodala when he declared for the draft, and Duke fans said even worse things about Deng when he finally declared. Deng obviously wanted to be subjected to this criticism for as short a time as possible while at Duke, and Marvin Williams might have the same thing in mind when he claims he'll be back next year.


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

Y'all won't have to worry about Marvin winning a championship this year.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

djtoneblaze said:


> Y'all won't have to worry about Marvin winning a championship this year.



uhhh why?


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

Charlotte_______ said:


> uhhh why?


Cause he's a UNC hating low life. By the way, Marvin went for 20 and 8 in his first NCAA game tonight in a mere 23 minutes w/o the offense running any plays for him. Como se dice "Best player in the country" en espanol?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Cause he's a UNC hating low life. By the way, Marvin went for 20 and 8 in his first NCAA game tonight in a mere 23 minutes w/o the offense running any plays for him. Como se dice "Best player in the country" en espanol?


El Bogut


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> El Bogut


Make Marvin the focal point of the offense like Bogut, and give him Bogut like minutes, and let him play in a weak *** conference, then you can compare the two.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Make Marvin the focal point of the offense like Bogut, and give him Bogut like minutes, and let him play in a weak *** conference, then you can compare the two.


We shall see. Time will tell.

I just feel there is a reason that Marvin isn't the focal point of his offense, and there is a reason why they don't run plays designed for him. And that reason has nothing to do with age, it has to do with something entirely different. I just can't put my finger on it.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> We shall see. Time will tell.
> 
> I just feel there is a reason that Marvin isn't the focal point of his offense, and there is a reason why they don't run plays designed for him. And that reason has nothing to do with age, it has to do with something entirely different. I just can't put my finger on it.


I'll help you put your finger on it. Their names are Rashad McCants, Raymond Felton and Sean May.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

you could see today how bogut could lead his team without getting a lot points. how many times did guys try to come down the lane only to be turned away. small forwards who arent named larry bird or lebron james dont have that kind of an impact on the scoreboard.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

If he does stay for another year, he'll definitely have the chance to showcase his skills. North Carolina will be losing Jawad Williams, Scott, and Manuel to graduation and very likely losing McCants and Felton to the draft. 

This basically leaves Marvin and May as the only significant returnees. Marvin would basically be able to run wild next year and put up ridiculous numbers and be the spotlight of college basketball.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I hope he applies for the draft, I'm anxious to see what he can do at the pro level.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Anyone think Marvin can play PF? I would love to seem him next to Childress, Smith, and Harrington some how.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Anyone think Marvin can play PF? I would love to seem him next to Childress, Smith, and Harrington some how.


Atlanta is one team that absolutely doesn't need Marvin. You're completely set at the 3 spot with J-Smooth and Childress, and Marvin will not be a PF in the NBA, he's way too good from outside. You guys would be better off getting Bogut.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Cause he's a UNC hating low life. By the way, Marvin went for 20 and 8 in his first NCAA game tonight in a mere 23 minutes w/o the offense running any plays for him. Como se dice "Best player in the country" en espanol?


Marvin Williams es el jugador que mejor con todos los jugadores en la pais.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Marvin Williams es el jugador que mejor con todos los jugadores en la pais.


Gracias Senor


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Atlanta is one team that absolutely doesn't need Marvin. You're completely set at the 3 spot with J-Smooth and Childress, and Marvin will not be a PF in the NBA, he's way too good from outside. You guys would be better off getting Bogut.


Marvin is a rich man's Luol Deng.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Atlanta is one team that absolutely doesn't need Marvin. You're completely set at the 3 spot with J-Smooth and Childress, and Marvin will not be a PF in the NBA, he's way too good from outside. You guys would be better off getting Bogut.


That's the problem. If Atlanta doesn't get the #1 pick, they are screwed. 

Chris Paul may return back to school, and I never really thought he was all the hype led him to be. Not to mention this PG class is extremely deep, and Atlanta will have another first round pick in the late teens.

Aside from Bogut, the only player in this draft worth a top five pick is Marvin Williams. Nobody else in this draft screams superstar. Raymond Felton would be my next best choice, but no way is he worth a top three selection.

A team as bad as Atlanta can't pass on Marvin can they? Best talent available, right? Not even Josh Smith is a sure thing. He's in a major slump right now. Marvin could be the next KG, best scenario.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Atlanta has stocked up on 3s though, they have more than enough, drafting Marvin is just adding onto it. If hes available, then I guess you can't really pass on him. Hes not really a KG type player, he seems to me more like a Grant Hill-Pippen type player. Anyway, I really like the guy and hope that he declares so maybe Charlotte can pick him up in the draft.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> Atlanta has stocked up on 3s though, they have more than enough, drafting Marvin is just adding onto it. If hes available, then I guess you can't really pass on him. Hes not really a KG type player, he seems to me more like a Grant Hill-Pippen type player. Anyway, I really like the guy and hope that he declares so maybe Charlotte can pick him up in the draft.


But is that any excuse? It's not like they have a super star 3 or anything. Atlant has a LOT of mediocre and average wings. Should that prevent you from taking a budding star, like Williams? I am not so sure. I would hate to pass on him for a bust like Splitter, all because we had guys like Smith & Childress whom in 3 years from now, could not be anything more than role players.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

After UNC wins the tourney, Marvin will declare and go top 3...He'd be dumb not to declare.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> But is that any excuse? It's not like they have a super star 3 or anything. Atlant has a LOT of mediocre and average wings. Should that prevent you from taking a budding star, like Williams? I am not so sure. I would hate to pass on him for a bust like Splitter, all because we had guys like Smith & Childress whom in 3 years from now, could not be anything more than role players.


I can really see where you are coming from. It would be very hard to pass on a guy like Marvin for some foreign bum. To be honest with you, I think your best bet would be to draft Paul, or try like hell to move up to the number one pick and get Bogut.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

If Marvin keeps playing like he is right now, he's gone (unless we lose to 'nova)


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

HeinzGuderian said:


> If Marvin keeps playing like he is right now, he's gone (unless we lose to 'nova)


Yup. Another great game today.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/03/27/s...l=1&adxnnlx=1111939597-WEGgZ9T3HESimRZ45OnGpw

"If turning pro is what's best for me, that's what I'm going to do, he tells the New York Times. "But I love being here."

NY Times - March 27, 2005

Uh oh :eek8:


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

I think he will be the best player to come out of this draft. I just don't see Bogut being a superstar, I think he'll have more of an Ilgauskas like impact, a good second option scorer.


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

Sure, he will stick around. As long as MJ and company throw a few bills his way.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

hes slipping away


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

If UNC wins it all, I think there is no chance that Marvin stays. And you can't blame him.. you have to come out when your an almost guaranteed top 3 pick.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Marvin could foul out the next game in 2 mins, spit on a ref and moon the crowd scoring 0 points and still be a top 3 pick in the draft...


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

At this point if more wins lead to Marvin leaving, i'm okay with that. He didn't play very well today.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

NYKBaller said:


> Marvin could foul out the next game in 2 mins, spit on a ref and moon the crowd scoring 0 points and still be a top 3 pick in the draft...


 :laugh: 

There was one time in the game yesterday - I wasn't paying close attention. I looked up and saw this huge dude grab a long rebound and start to dribble it up the court on a fast break. I was like, "what is he..." then i realized it was Williams. That guy is incredible. He can do everything. Most impressive to me is when he steps out and knocks down the three.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Make Marvin the focal point of the offense like Bogut, and give him Bogut like minutes, and let him play in a weak *** conference, then you can compare the two.


Center vs. Small Forward. GMs like the Centers. MarvinWilliams#2-5in05.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

He would be stupid to stay, especially if this season will be his college peak basketball wise. There is really no difference between the top 3 picks salary wise, so there is no reason why someone should turn down a top 3 pick. There's too much that can go wrong in college. Hell, even if you don't get injured look what happened to that Notre Dame team. There was a time when both Torin Francis and Chris Thomas were GUARANTEED lottery picks. Francis was a BEAST! Yeah, well 4 years of poor development and disappointing seasons and they're not even first rounders now.

I think he's realizing all of this and I don't think there's any way he stays at UNC. Of course I said the same about Leinhart earlier this year.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Anyone else see Marvin Williams has a longer, quicker, more athletic Antwan Jamison? He's the first good kind of tweener I've seen in a while. Usually that's a knock, but in Marvin's case it's a huge plus. I'm not sold that Atlanta would automatically take Bogut over Williams. Billy Knight is an unconventional GM, and places a premium on athletes with length and versatility. Look at his draft history: Jonathan Bender, Stromile Swift, Pau Gasol, Boris Diaw, Josh Childress, Josh Smith, Donta Smith. All are very long players, must be a fetish or something I don't know. But both Marvin Williams and Josh Smith could play either forward position. Trade Harrington for a mid 1st to draft a PG, sign a Center like Dalembert and kazaam, pretty decent front court just like that.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Should have taken Iguodala last year anyway. God what a dumb pick.

I can never tell when it's Marvin out there on the court because I think he looks just like Jawad and about 5 other UNC players with the camera at the standard zoom. I really wish I knew what he looked like so I could watch his game, but I also wish Roy would start the kid for god sake.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Should have taken Iguodala last year anyway. God what a dumb pick.


Maybe, but Childress is lighting it up right now so I don't think it was a dumb pick. If I could go back in time and switch it, though, I would choose Nelson not Iguodala.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

"Marvin, he will be 1, 2 or 3," an NBA scout said. "If I was picking, he would be 1. I understand [Utah's Andrew] Bogut. I make them 1 and 1-A. "I can't see Chris Paul going ahead of Marvin Williams. He's just an unbelievable talent and the league is about talent. Look at the numbers for the minutes played. They don't throw him the ball. That's the Carolina way." Philadelphia Inquirer

"Sean May was the MVP of the Syracuse Regional. The 6-9, 266-pound junior is a load. In a college game almost devoid of post play, he is a throwback low-post banger with great touch, impeccable footwork and a rare feel for the game. "May will probably be at the back end of the lottery," the scout said. "He's more of a teens guy, a little undersized, not a great athlete. But he gets every rebound. He's a little small and a little bit of a limited athlete." But he averages a double-double in fewer than 27 minutes per game. He gets to the foul line like a pivot should. And he makes his free throws." Philadelphia Inquirer

"McCants says he hasn't made a decision about his future after the Final Four. Should Carolina win it all, he may decide his free spirit is more suited for the NBA. But one thing's clear: He has given up worrying about what others say about him. During the game, McCants tries to keep his emotions in check, lest they be misread." Atlanta Journal-Constitution


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't see this guy staying if they win and hes a top 3 lock. That wouldn't really make much sense.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Man, that was just such an incredible graduating class in 2004! I mean, next year we could see Gay, Aldridge, Gibson, and Hairston knocking on the door of the lottery. I mean, Marv didn't really even play in the McD's AA Game last year and now he might be the #1 overall pick.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Those are all guys that were hyped coming into the year, but what about guys like Corey Brewer, Darius Washington, Jordan Farmar, Sean Williams, and Gabe Pruitt? They are right there with the guys you mentioned...


----------

